# Finding Momma



## quiirky (Sep 15, 2014)

So I opened up my females tank today to do a clean out and I have a surprise litter.

I'm thinking I didn't take out the boys from my previously pregnant doe in time. SIGH.

So, I now have a twenty-nine gallon tank with four ladies. These babies are TINY. So, so tiny. Which makes me think it was one of the daughters that got pregnant by one of her brothers.

Is there any way to tell momma from the others? Before I have another potential litter born and I have no idea who is who?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you should be able to tell who is feeding them by the teats.


----------

